# Experienced plowers for Inexperienced plowers



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi plow experts,beens I am new at plowing and all,What are some helpful tips that you use in any or all conditions when plowing a driveway?.I have an sb300 on a 2004 f150 4x4.Anything at all would help, some general rules or do;s and dont's etc.You could bring up certain scenarios that a rule of thumb may apply to only that situation.Don't worry, I won't tell the competition,I have an sb300!!!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

*Suggestions....*

There was a forum question like yours in the not so distant past .....check the forums in PUse.
Check for anything HARD and IMMOVABLE....water pipes,small tree stumps,....CURBS.... etc. so when they're buried under a foot of snow,you don't remember the hard way...after you've broken the plow.
Go slow,don't bull the thing.Like any tool, don't force it to do things it wasn't made to do.Don't ram frozen snow banks...One Thing.......
Make sure if you have it on angle and lift at the end of a run,that the low end of the plow has enough ground clearance. If you are backing your truck up and catch that low end on something, you might damage the plow easily.
This is one concern I had with mine. I have made alterations to the plow frame because of this.I also am using a much lower vehicle to plow with than you. ('99 Astro AWD ) I get some real stares ! !!
The plow itself works fine for its intended use.I have three rental properties and it is a back saver.
I still have to snowblow walks and such ,but the SB has given this old 'body' a welcome break.

Hope this helps.....


----------

